# Putting someone on ignore when they have a private profile



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'm trying to put someone on ignore but their profile is not visible. How can I put them on ignore without being able to go to their profile?

Thanks.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Either hover over their username or tap it, and use the three dots on the right.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bobert said:


> Either hover over their username or tap it, and use the three dots on the right.
> 
> View attachment 77549


That's good to know. Thanks.


----------

